# Atlanta/GSU/Georgia?



## Bordiga (Aug 20, 2011)

Wondering if anyone would like to meet up or something. I'm at GSU in downtown atl. Students or whatever. Post in the thread or PM me.


----------



## hellogalaxy (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey I go to gsu too
I found this post through google awhile ago and was so surprised I got nervous and didn't even want to respond lol, but it seems like a waste not to so hey


----------

